# Solved: How do I install Windows XP on a laptop that comes with preloaded Vista Ultim



## Nikhil Patil (Jan 10, 2009)

When I insert the XP CD, the "Install Windows XP" is greyed out, I am unable to click it neither can I uninstall Vista.

Please Help me!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

You will first need to be sure that you have a way of restoring the computer to its new from factory condition and running Windows Vista in case anything goes wrong or you have problems installing Windows XP. It is best to be able to recover from CDs or DVD-ROM discs rather than depending on recovery from a hidden partition on the hard drive.

You next need to be sure that your Windows XP installation disc will install on your hardware. A manufacturer's recovery disc for another compute may not allow you to intall the software on a different computer. Unless the manufacturer of your new computer offers an XP downgrade option, you will need a full OEM or retail version of Windows XP.

The next step may prove to be the most difficult. You need to to make sure that you have ALL of the Windows XP compatible drivers for ALL of the hardware (sound, video, wired and wireless networking, etc.) in your laptop. You may discover that the manufacturer of your computer may not offer XP compatible drivers for your particular model of laptop. Your only choice might then be to search the web sites of the chip set manufacturers to see if they offer the correct drivers.

Once you are sure you have all of the required items, you should be able to boot from the Windows XP installation disc and reformat the system hard drive and install Windows XP (followed by installing all the drivers). If that option is not available, you may need to boot from a third party CD and reformat the hard drive prior to installation. WARNING Reformatting the hard drive will loose all files from the system hard drive and may also wipe out any hidden recovery partition.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Downgrading from Vista to XP on a computer designed for Vista which comes with installed Vista is not a very good idea. 

Regards, Smartguy01


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> 
> ...manufacturer of your new computer offers an XP downgrade option...


If this is possible it is the easiest and safest bet.


----------



## Nikhil Patil (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank You VERY MUCH( *to cwwozniak*), *for all the time* you spent here, *resolving the problem*, for writing everything so much precise, 
and helping me understand the whole problem. That too, neatly and cautious with every step to fade the problem away.

It's hard to find a person like you.
Once again, THANK YOU and have a great day!


----------



## Nikhil Patil (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Smartguy01, but my small brother wants XP to play old favourite games like Midtown Madness, which is not playable on Windows Vista. Vista has a lot of compatibility problems, hell, who knows about Windows 7!?


----------



## Nikhil Patil (Jan 10, 2009)

RootbeaR, imagine playing old favourites like Midtown Madness, or Fable, even Ubisoft's Prince Of Persia The Sands Of Triology at the maximum level, because today's laptops can easily max out games til December 2005, which includes the games listed there. 

Vista has a lot of bugs and compatibility problems, imagine about Windows 7!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Tell me about Vista's compatibility problems with older software. 

I have older versions of Adobe PhotoShop, Adobe Acrobat, and Nero Ulimate. They all worked perfectly fine on my old desktop PC running Windows XP until the motherboard and/or power supply died. They are a royal pain to use on my new Compaq laptop running Vista. The recommended solution reported by Vista is to update to the latest versions of the software. Nero isn't too expensive to upgrade but the combination of buying Adobe's latest replacements for PhotoShop and Acrobat would cost more than what I paid for the laptop.

H-P did not offer any XP compatible drivers to even let me consider installing a retail version of Windows XP. From what I was able to read on-line, other owners of that same model had problems with XP drivers downloaded from the chipset manufacturer's web sites.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

I heard that Vista has compatibility problems with few older softwares like Adobe Acrobat Reader, Adobe Macromedia Flash Professional, Microsoft Office, Outlook Express, Firefox, IE, Opera, avast!.... Vista has more problems with preformace than with compatibility, it needs much RAM and uses CPU Time to work at all, that´s the reason why it comes, how you say "preloaded" with laptops and PC build for Vista, with much more RAM, stronger processor and other details which I don´t understand anyway   , however, it´s "shiny"  and that´s why people love it at the first place. And that with playing old games on Vista shouldn´t be a problem, you can play Hogs Of War on Windows XP and that is a game for Windows 98, and it plays at best on Windows 98, but it can be played on Win2000, XP, ME, and I think on Vista too.

I agree with cwwozniak .I´m more than OK with Windows 2000, needs just a little system resources, works very smoothly, programs are running fast, many games too and I have just 256mb RAM, and only a 1GHz processor, XP is not bad, and Vista either, but I think that Windows 7 won´t be anything special, it will just need some more system resources and have few new "fancy" functions and options (accessories) 

Regards, Smartguy01


----------

